# what is wrong with the clock?



## ghphr (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi, All,

I have a 1999 maxima. The clock on the driver panel worked before. but recently, it resets to 1:00 when I start the car somes. I had this checked in the dealer. they told me to replace it and asked for $225. 

Does anyone know what is wrong with that? How can I check the circuit?

thank you very much.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You could try the junkyard for the clock...probably cost you a whopping $10 if that.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

You might have something else going on there instead of it being the faulty clock. maybe a dead fusible link on the battery that's causing the interior to lose all power when the engine is off (happened to me a few years ago).

do you still have all interior lights and such? does the stereo keep the radio stations and etc when you shut off the car?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

^^ I was assuming he still had a good battery and everything too.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Always gotta check. you'd be amazed how many people don't see the underlying causes of stuff-- especially if they're not car guys and know to think of it.


----------



## ghphr (Aug 2, 2004)

I once checked some of the fuses and never found faulty one. 
The interiro lights are OK. I do not use saved radio stations since I lost them in one battery failure. Instead I use the auto-search to look for stations. 
Next I will try to save some stations. 

thank you very much. 



Matt93SE said:


> You might have something else going on there instead of it being the faulty clock. maybe a dead fusible link on the battery that's causing the interior to lose all power when the engine is off (happened to me a few years ago).
> 
> do you still have all interior lights and such? does the stereo keep the radio stations and etc when you shut off the car?


----------



## ghphr (Aug 2, 2004)

Before I also doubt the battery failure. But I had that checked in autoparts store. They told me the battery is OKey.
I do not know how to open the panel to check the circuit things. Any directions or guidance? It is 99 Maxima. 

Thank you very much.


----------

